# Jump



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

A video:

http://www.arkansasducktalk.com/showthread.php?t=19474


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

That was awsome, they definatly got a workout after that.


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Is it really that hard to hold a camera


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

> Posted: Thu Feb 26, 2009 10:15 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Is it really that hard to hold a camera


 :lol: :lol: thats the first thing i thought. but that is pretty cool video they might have got a little too close. i was supprised how many birds were just wounded and not dead.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

ha wow that is ridiculous!!!!


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

We did that one time over thanksgiving about 5 years ago. You have no idea how crazy that was. We had them packed into a little cornfield. went over the tracks and they shot some heads off. I like those cow sillos.


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

I think the camera guy has parkinsens or teretz or something! WOW!


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Laughed and laughed. Good post.


----------



## tnelson1 (Mar 16, 2008)

That's definate proof that cow boarding can and sometimes does work. Now all they need is a couple of retrievers to catch the cripples.


----------



## Kucker (Jan 13, 2007)

That's it...I'm selling all my sillosocks & deadlies. Suppose I'll start with the 6 man sihloutte if I want want to do things right.


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

i love useing the cow it works almost every time i use it


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

how much is a cow sillo


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

we made one out of 1/4 ply for 15 bucks


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

I tried that when i was 13 and it ended up looking like a cloud, lol


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

print off a silo of a cow and use a flashlight to silo it to plywood


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

I think the cameraman had one hand on the camera and one on himself! Some of the posts below the video were hilarious!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

calisnowhunter said:


> . i was supprised how many birds were just wounded and not dead.


Don't be surprised. Do you think they got all the ones that sailed behind the trees?


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

Couple years ago the town had a fundraiser/ compititon of cow decorating. I think I know were one still is going looking for one after I saw this.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Haha, everyyyyybody gonna go get a cow deke now. Nothing new, theyve been doing it for years.

Its just like everything else guys, sometimes it works, alot of the times it doesnt. Especially if your in a "non-cow" area, trust me. Ive seen plenty of guys try this in my area (no cows) and they usually end up doing alot of walking for nothing.

Theres no such thing as a "magic method",.......except maybe the portex.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> Theres no such thing as a "magic method",.......except maybe the portex.


Truer words not often spoken!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Haha, everyyyyybody gonna go get a cow deke now. Nothing new, theyve been doing it for years.
> 
> Its just like everything else guys, sometimes it works, alot of the times it doesnt. Especially if your in a "non-cow" area, trust me. Ive seen plenty of guys try this in my area (no cows) and they usually end up doing alot of walking for nothing.
> 
> Theres no such thing as a "magic method",.......except maybe the portex.


Yeah ok, try to keep the glory to yourself. Cow board is as close to a "magic method" as Ive ever seen. That video proves it! I kind of wish that post wasn't on the internet as i wanted to keep my method a secret... now you guys know and you will all be snow goose slayers by the end of the spring. All for the cost of a box of shells, gas, and a cowboard.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, everyyyyybody gonna go get a cow deke now. Nothing new, theyve been doing it for years.
> ...


Dude, SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------

